# Best red/purple hair dye



## kikikinzz (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter wants to dye her hair a very deep red/purple color.  What's the best in your opinion?


----------



## divadoll (Apr 9, 2011)

Go to Sally's Beauty Supplies and see what they have there.  I tried some nice colours there.  I've also tried Jerome Russell as well.  They keep their colour quite well.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd say go with the darkest one possible, I did this lots as a teen and I know it fades lots through washing so  deep color will last the longest and not turn orange over time!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

